# Fishy Sausages



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Morning, does anyone know of a great recipe for fishy sausages?

They have elluded me and I think there are some great possibilities out there...

Thanks


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 30, 2004)

*One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish...*

FISH SAUSAGE
(found on CD software "1,000,000 Recipes")

Any rough fish such as carp, gar, striper.8 c. coarsely ground fish
3 c. fresh pork fat or blanched salt
   pork, ground
1 tbsp. salt
1 tbsp. sage
1 tsp. allspice
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. cracked black peppercorns or
   red pepper, crushed
5 tbsp. white vinegar

  Blend meat, mix, spices and vinegar.  Cover and refrigerate overnight.  Make into patties.  Freeze on a cookie sheet.  After frozen, put in well sealed containers.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks, could you put them in cases I wonder?  I would call these a sort of "fishy cake" rather than a sausage!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 30, 2004)

I dont think there would be any problem of doing that. But I dont think that aging them is a good idea.....


----------



## Polly-Esther (Jun 30, 2004)

*Fish Sausage*

I am sure that you can use sausage casings to contain the product however I don't think fish sausage would keep for too long. This was the only recipe that I found of its type but I am sure that a good search engine (google, lycos, etc.) may have more recipes and more ideas.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks all, I will have to experiement!


----------

